# Donnie Darko



## Brian (Jan 20, 2005)

_DISCLAIMER: If you have not yet seen the movie Donnie Darko, good caution should be exercised. God is not explicitly honored in the plot or character actions. Only watch the movie if you enjoy cinematic themes and plot concepts for the sake of redemptive value/cultural interaction. Thanks._

I was looking through some favorites, and I noticed a few of you mentioned this flick as one of your favs. Recently, a _cult-savvy_ seminary friend of mine passed this one on to me as edgy but very well directed and with lots to chew on. 

So I watched it, and I think I have to agree with my friend. Donnie Darko is definitely edgy, but also a lot to ponder through as well. The problem is, I'm pretty confident in the fact that I don't have a total grasp of the flick yet. Can anybody toss me a line?

I've watched it through carefully once, then went back a few days later and skimmed over parts I thought had more to the plot cultivation. I have skimmed feedback posts by other fans on various web sites. I feel pretty good about the various physics/time travel elements going on in the movie. However, what I'm really hoping for help with is: what is director Richard Kelly driving us at? Is it really just physics/time travel elements, or is he pushing at some metaphysical concepts as well? Thoughts?

Here's some more meanderings to ponder:

What/is there any importance to cellar door?

The theme of being alone and theism circles consistently with the character of Frank and Donnie/Gretchen's romantic relationship. Why? Is this why Donnie can laugh before he goes to sleep at the end of the movie?

In a similar vein, is Frank a proto-god or -demon in his vying for Gretchen's position in Donnie's life?

If the airplane engine was from an alternate universe as well, is the chain always going?

What is director Richard Kelly getting at in the current psychology scene? The education level in public schools?

In which universe is Donnie the best hero/anti-hero, the one where he listens to Frank or the one where he falls asleep?

Any other questions you guys have would be great too.

*Favorite Part of the Movie*
I'm still thinking about it, but I think my favorite part is at the end when they play the song _Mad World_ by Tears for Fears and the family is mourning. I don't know of anything since The Lord of the Rings or Hans Zimmer that has matched music and acting so well. Let me know what y'all think.

Thanks!


----------



## Brian (Jan 20, 2005)

Since director Richard Kelly and Donnie Darko think the world has ended on October 30, 1988, does that make them preterists? Just a thought, but I'm willing to bet that this is of the UNorthodox variety


----------



## Craig (Jan 20, 2005)

This was an awesome movie...and I don't understand it completely...but I don't think anyone can. Not even the writer/director.

I think I've even read an interview where he said he just wanted to get as many ideas as he could into the movie. He thought it was his only chance. As a result, it's not really cohesive. I think he wanted to do a whole lot, but couldn't really work it out.

It's a great movie, though. Beautifully done...the guy who redid the Tears for Fears song understood it better than they did. My only complaint is Noah Wylie...I think his acting was forced. He just wasn't great. 

I may say how I interpret the movie, but I think I will just rewatch the movie (as I own it) and try to post some other time.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 20, 2005)

I personallly liked the science & religion conflicts going on in the movie as well as the deterministic aspects. Destiny was not isolated from the characters wills utterly. Which is an important aspect of the Calvinistic deterministic scheme. 

Frank was a king of demi god or angel the way I understood it. I didn't really see Frank struggling with Donnie for his attentions as a kind of competition between he and Gretchen. 

I'll try to post something more later.


----------

